
Live Coronavirus Map Used to Spread Malware - feross
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2020/03/live-coronavirus-map-used-to-spread-malware/
======
bwidlar
COVID19 Malware - Getting Closer to the Bad Guys

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZSoNLRnJjs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZSoNLRnJjs)

